# Queensland help



## NellieBean (Aug 4, 2011)

Still on the look out for more help and advice for New Years, but need some more holiday tips. I land in Cairns and have to Travel down to Sydney for the 23rd of December. But, what should I do on the travel down? We're hiring a car and fancy doing some sight seeing etc, but without going too far off of the beaten track. Where would people advise? Any where in particular that should be visited?


----------



## ozzyrob (Aug 8, 2011)

Go to the beach and drink A LOT of beer!  you can't drink outside in the UK in the winter so enjoy it while you can!


----------

